# Posts disappearing??



## babetoo (Mar 28, 2008)

where do some posts go. i have posted them, they look fine and then i never find them again. ie, just a few minutes ago i posted a mac. salad on thread about side dishes for bbq. when i looked back , it as gone. 

no cuss words, nothing i could see was wrong. 

just gone.

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

I have had that happen a couple of times to me too, Babe. I think it's because the server is very busy at that particular moment and I don't wait long enough before I go to check the latest posts. In other words, even if it appears to be taking a long time when submitting a post, I think we have to just wait if we want to make sure it shows up. But then again, I could be completely wrong!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 28, 2008)

It's happened to me today too... but... I could just be trying to post too quickly....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

See.. this is what happens when you get in a hurry on the question thread! LOL.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2008)

Is this it?  It's post #24.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 28, 2008)

*boy is my face red.*



Andy M. said:


> Is this it? It's post #24.


 

thanks andy, was looking under wrong thread evidently. 

again thanks


babe


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2008)

babetoo said:


> just a few minutes ago i posted a mac. salad on thread about side dishes for bbq. when i looked back , it as gone.


 
maybe your mac salad is very popular at bbq's?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2008)

buckytom said:


> maybe your mac salad is very popular at bbq's?



You need to be on a stage........the first one out of town


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 20, 2008)

sSame thing happened to me yesterday and today. That's 48 hours. Not too fast I don't think. What's up with that?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 20, 2008)

This may sound wierd, but click on your own name, and then click on 'Find more posts by Quicksilver'. It will list them out in order from newest to oldest, then let us know if some are missing and which ones, maybe they just went way down on the list already?
I know anything I respond to is saved on my subscribed list, and even though it gets long and cumbersome and has to be cleared it, it is still a necessity for me and my bad memory!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

quicksilver - did you get my PM?  Maverick is right, I was going to explain that very thing.  Posts just don't "dissapear" - especially without the original poster knowing about it.  If there is a problem with a post that person is normally contacted - unless they are so used to having their posts removed they already know what happened to the   (j/k, sort of, but posts just don't disappear without you knowing).


----------



## Rom (Apr 20, 2008)

ok ok it was me, i put S&P on the post and ate it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

Rom said:


> ok ok it was me, i put S&P on the post and ate it.



Are you STILL doing that?  Do we have to put you in time out AGAIN?  I thought that last therapy session really helped - back to the drawing board! 

Mods??????  Please take the salt and pepper off the tables - might as well take the soy and ketchup too -


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 20, 2008)

I think what happens at least to me is I'm in a hurry and I think I already hit the submit button but instead hit the back button therefor losing the post. I hate when I typed a long post and I do that.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 20, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Are you STILL doing that?  Do we have to put you in time out AGAIN?  I thought that last therapy session really helped - back to the drawing board!
> 
> Mods??????  Please take the salt and pepper off the tables - might as well take the soy and ketchup too -



Just as long as you leave the BBQ and Hot sauce!! They make anything edible, and I mean _anything_!

One problem I have on this laptop is sometimes the palm of my hand brushes the touch pad and next thing I know the cursor jumped and instead of typing I am causing the browser to freak out and head off to god knows where...

Also, sometimes, my finger 'overhangs' the left click button (which on this computer is long and thin) and therefore also brushes the touch pad and again I am off on a trip somewhere, post lost!

This also means that sometimes instead of submitting, I end up back at the thread. I am now in the habit of making sure to pay attention to where I end up after I hit submit. If it submits, it takes me back to the thread and shows me my new post.
So, If I hit submit and don't see my new post, I know something went wrong and its time to call in the GhostBusters!!

Dududu nananan...who ya gonna call? ThreadBusters!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I think what happens at least to me is I'm in a hurry and I think I already hit the submit button but instead hit the back button therefor losing the post. I hate when I typed a long post and I do that.



That happens a lot jp!  If you remember soon enough you can just keep hitting your forward arrow I think to get back to it.  Whoa, that's kind of like "back to the future".


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 21, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> That happens a lot jp! If you remember soon enough you can just keep hitting your forward arrow I think to get back to it. Whoa, that's kind of like "back to the future".


 I will try that as my typing is slow and sometimes I just give up rather than try to type it all over again.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2008)

Or, you can type in your word program then copy and paste into a post.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 3, 2008)

What about a whole topic/thread disappearing?  I posted 2x to one last night and now I cannot find it at all, it is not even in my subscription list?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 3, 2008)

DaveSoMD said:


> What about a whole topic/thread disappearing?  I posted 2x to one last night and now I cannot find it at all, it is not even in my subscription list?



What was the thread Dave?  Left click on your name, then click on "Find more posts by..."


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 3, 2008)

ke, 

I did that and my posts are gone also, well atleast I don't see them.  I dont' remember the name of the thread but someone was asking about help cooking for someone with allergies / dislikes for Tomato seeds, honey, cheese, and some other things.  I posted 2x last night.  It's not a big deal , just strange..


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 3, 2008)

*Thanks Andy*



Andy M. said:


> Is this it?  It's post #24.



You better stay where you are!  Thanks for always showing us the way!!  I won't ever forget your name.  Been real blessing to me.  Amen.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 3, 2008)

Sometimes threads, or posts, are removed at a poster's request.  

If anyone is looking for one of their posts, or know who posted something they want to find, just go to that person's profile, or fine a post they made, click on their name, and then click on Find all posts by...  All their posts will show up then just look at the thread titles.  If you, or they, started the thread then you have to go to their profile by left clicking on their name, click on View Public Profile then click on Find all threads started by...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 4, 2008)

And if all else fails we can call in Mystery, Inc. and see if they can meddle their way to the answer... just watch out for that dog of theirs, him and his sidekick will eat you out of house and home!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 5, 2008)

ZOINKS!!!!! Like what a craaaaaaaaaaaaazy idea.


----------

